
The WikiLeaks Takedown Fiasco - Swizec
http://blog.easydns.org/2010/12/07/timeline-of-an-epic-fail-the-wikileaks-takedown-fiasco/
======
retrogradeorbit
I don't think any of the bad press was justifiable, but it is a pretty crappy
company name. Sorry. It's true. Try and think of ways you can confuse the name
"Google", or "Amazon", or "Yahoo". Now think of ways you can confuse a name
like "EasyDNS". EarlyDNS, EveryDNS, EastDNS, EaseDNS, EachDNS, InterDNS... You
should always choose a company name _very carefully_ to limit this kind of
human stupidity.

